# [VB6] Wie mit der tapi32.dll arbeiten?



## ManicMarble (21. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche mir die Finger wund nach einer (übersichtlichen) Doku über die TAPI32.DLL, speziell zur Verwendung unter VB6.

Bisher habe ich nur jede Menge über die etwas rudimentäre Funktion "tapiRequestMakeCall" gefunden. Das klappt auch damit, ich kann einen Anruf über unsere Alcatel-Telefonanlage absetzen. Allerdings geht da immer die Windows-Wahlhilfe auf, das passt mir nicht so recht.
Und ich brauche eine Methode, um per Buttonklick die Rufnummer der gerade in der Leitung hängenden Gegenseite abzufragen, so dass z.B. der Vertriebsmensch gleich die Daten von dem Kunden, dem er gerade am Telefon den Megadeal aufschwatzt, auf den Schirm holen kann.

In der MSDN gibts nur was für C, so tief will ich aber gar nicht einsteigen. Und hier im Forum gibts auch nur einen Thread dazu, in dem den zwei armen Seelen auch niemand helfen konnte. 

Wenn also doch noch jemand eine schöne Doku zu den DLL-Funktionen oder vielleicht ein paar VB-Beispiel-Codes kennt oder sowas schon mal realisiert hat und weiß wie's geht: immer her damit, das würde mir die Woche retten.

Viele Grüße,
_Martin_


----------

